
Europe’s Dependence on the U.S. Was All Part of the Plan (2018) - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/07/15/trump-nato-europe-history-dependence-219011
======
mooreds
Suggest you read The Accidental Superpower for why this structure is now
breaking down.

